# Environment Aquarium Soil



## Doozer999 (28 Aug 2016)

Hi.

Does anyone have any experience of this substrate ( http://www.glasgarten-aquarium.de/english/environment_aquarium_soil.html) for a planted tank, and also with livestock (and if so, what)?

I can't afford ADA Aqua Soil... So looking at an alternative...

Thanks!


----------



## MrHidley (28 Aug 2016)

No experience using this one, you can buy the 9 litre bags of Tropica soil on ebay for £35. That i do have experience with and I prefer it to ADA in every way.

Regards,
James


----------



## Doozer999 (28 Aug 2016)

Thanks James!  What's the Tropica product detail?


----------



## MrHidley (28 Aug 2016)

http://tropica.com/en/plant-care/aquarium-soil/aquarium-soil/

It's the same kind of volcanic soil that ADA use, except I find the grain size much more consistent, and you don't have little bits of wood mixed in with it. It also isn't loaded with ammonia like the ADA product is.


----------



## Doozer999 (28 Aug 2016)

Thanks - I realised what it was the moment I pressed 'submit' 

Do you use it just by itself or with anything anything else - on top or below it?


----------



## MrHidley (28 Aug 2016)

In my recent scapes I've used a thin layer of the tropica 'plant growth substrate' underneath it which is basically dirt.


----------

